# Post your favourite 3 rocks songs here !



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*WARNING : Threats of posting Celine Dion will not be taken lightly !*

Here are three of my favourites in no particular order :

The Who : Baba O'Riley





David Bowie : Ziggy Stardust
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q[/media]

Pink Floyd : Comfortably Numb
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

creedence clearwater revival- Have you ever seen rain?





George Thorogood- Bad to the bone





ACDC- back in black


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

1. 



2.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYWZZlVlFb4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
3. Guess its pretty obvious...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wait ! Down load failed so i will wack this one in...
Gotta say, I'm loving this hair metal ****!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmSxWPPzvuU&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbUE8_KHDCc&feature=related

I can keep going because all the music I love, I love equally


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I'm going to bed lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cant have death to all but metal without a follow up of 'Community Property'


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

hrawk, is metallica included here?







it's actually a heavy metal group though


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

* I fought the Law [Dead Kennedys]*

*  THERION Wine Of Aluqah @ Wacken 2007 *


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBbo0slWMW4[/media]


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bad Religion, Against the Grain:




Bad Religion, Sinister Rouge:




Bad Religion, Generator:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSvD5SM_uI4&feature=youtu.be[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv2o1U93t2s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok I see you are going heavy here. Here are some of mine: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTdkCoQypgw&feature=related


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

You're putting them like slingshot ammo into a target


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

You're putting them like slingshot ammo into a target








[/quote]

go metal ! lol


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


>


Top post 1 x Milbo vintage 1950 round meatloaf,s neck
free advert top man


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

GnR-sweet child of mine

Paul Gilbert- while my guitar gently weeps

Steve Vai - tender surrender

buckethead- soothsayer

blues: SRV- little wing, BB king- thrill is gone, rock me baby ft. buddy guy

all time fav- carlos santana


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

NoSugarRob, it seems that your favorite 3 songs are the whole metal and rock discography


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mystery rock songs


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aras said:


> NoSugarRob, it seems that your favorite 3 songs are the whole metal and rock discography


I think Rob has just become our resident Forum DJ !


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Aras - Hrawk







.... needs way more AC/DC in here


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlmRjqBt_mE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAXT-LLpsVI&feature=related


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Drain You added for NaturalFork






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc7yXc679NM&feature=fvsr[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1M8WKW_u_A[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvEL4pbR6S8&ob=av2n


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------

